# Anyone running multiple taps?



## whynot (Sep 17, 2014)

So I've started brewing beer, I have a single kegarator now, and will be building a "keezer" which will feed 3 - 5 taps into my wall in the bar. I've figured 95% of everything out, except the best method for CO2. 

Is it better to have dual regulators at the tank or a single tank with regulators at the keg. 

I want to be sure I can force carb w/out having to turn off my other beer, and if I have 2 beers with different psi requirements I can do that.. 

Anyone doing this now?


----------



## richmke (Sep 17, 2014)

A single gauge regulator gives you the outlet pressure. A dual gauge regulator gives you the inlet (how much CO2 left in the tank) and outlet pressure.

If you need different pressures, you need a separate regulator for each pressure. They make Secondary Regulators that have one input, and multiple outlets for each different pressure, and a valve for each.

I'm guessing with the Primary/Secondary setup, you have the Primary with the outputs going to the Secondaries. The output pressure of the primary is as high as your line allows, to give the secondaries as much pressure as you can.


----------



## whynot (Sep 17, 2014)

So, something like this would be needed then? 

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...-pro-series-secondary-co2-beer-regulator.html


----------



## richmke (Sep 17, 2014)

yes. "Secondary regulators are used when you are attempting to dispense two or more kegs off of the same Co2 tank at different pressures". Also, "You still need a primary regulator that then connects to the secondary with a piece of air line"


----------

